# Depois mais nada, senão a treva e o silêncio.



## gvergara

Olá,

Suponho que isso quer dizer _Después, nada más que (la) tregua y (el) silencio_. Se não estou errado, podia se dizer _Depois nada mais do que a treva e o silêncio_. Contexto: Numa noite quente, um rapaz está olhando para a janela do quarto  de hotel onde está se quedando. De repente vê uma coisa passar passar (cair), e ouve uma pancada no chão do beco. Depois da pancada, _nada, senão a treva e o silêncio_.

Muito obrigado de antemão,

G.


----------



## Lamarimba

Se podrá decir de varias maneras, pero creo que _a treva_ es _la oscuridad_.
_
A treva tudo cobria
Foi de noite numa noite
De todas a mais sombria_


----------



## gvergara

Está certo/a, obrigado pela observação, registrarei-a agora mesmo na minha lista de _cognados falsos_. De qualquier jeito, a minha pergunta permanece sem resposta...


----------



## Lamarimba

Pues en español es tan correcto decir _nada sino X _como en portugués_ nada senão X. _¿Te suena raro, poético quizá?
​


----------



## gvergara

Em castelhano chileno diríamos _nada más que X_. _Nada sino X _soa-me elegante demais nesse contexto.


----------



## Lamarimba

Es elegante también en portugués. Hablar bien es elegante. Pero esperemos a ver qué opinan los nativos.

Hay también la opción de _nada, salvo el silencio..._


----------



## Carfer

Lamarimba said:


> Pero esperemos a ver qué opinan los nativos.


No meu português pelo menos, não tem nada de especial.


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> No meu português pelo menos, não tem nada de especial.


Refere-se à oração do romance, ou à minha proposta castelhana?


----------



## Ari RT

Para linguagem literária, está até pouco enfeitado. Treva é uma palavra pouco usada, mas compreendida por 100% dos brasileiros. Nada senão X idem, não vamos dizer que se ouça pelas ruas, mas quem ouvir saberá certamente do que se trata. É tão frequente quanto no Inglês o 'but' excludente: Nothing but darkness. Todo mundo entende, nem todo mundo usa.
Nas ruas ouviríamos 'nada além da escuridão e do silêncio'. Ou 'depois, silêncio e escuridão'. O Palmeiras fez um gol. Depois do gol, silêncio na torcida rival. Depois do gol, só de ouvia o silêncio da torcida rival.
Sim, o silêncio se ouve. Às vezes.


----------



## gvergara

Ari RT said:


> Sim, o silêncio se ouve. Às vezes.


É maravelhose você se antecipar às possíveis dúvidas dos chilenos curiosos  . Muit obrigado de novo, Ari PT.


----------



## gato radioso

_Después, nada más: *las tinieblas* y el silencio._


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Refere-se à oração do romance, ou à minha proposta castelhana?


À oração do romance, mas a equivalente literal à proposta castelhana, sem os artigos (_'nada mais que trevas e silêncio'_), ou as que o Ari sugeriu também são comuns aqui.


----------



## gato radioso

Acho que usar artigos ou não nesta frase seria opcional, à escolha do falante. Ambas opções são naturais e ficam bem em espanhol e julgo que em português também. Talvez omiti-los pode soar um bocadinho mais literário, mais retórico.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Acho que usar artigos ou não nesta frase seria opcional, à escolha do falante. Ambas opções são naturais e ficam bem em espanhol e julgo que em português também. Talvez omiti-los pode soar um bocadinho mais literário, mais retórico.



Não há nada que impeça, de facto. A omissão é frequente em referências genéricas como '_trevas_'. É um pouquinho diferente, por exemplo, dizer  '_Tudo o que tivemos durante estes anos foram guerras e sofrimento_' e '_Tudo o que tivemos durante estes anos foram as guerras e o sofrimento_'. A explicitação do artigo faz pressupor que são guerras concretas e que se sabe quais foram. No primeiro caso, pelo contrário, falamos de guerras e de sofrimento em abstracto. Ainda assim, as guerras são mais susceptíveis de individualização do que as trevas. Talvez isso propicie a omissão do artigo em frases como a que propus, que me parece mesmo mais comum, sem prejuízo de nada obstar a que se use em situações que o justifiquem.


----------

